# Snakewood



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2015)

Had a returning customer ask about a snakewood pot... had never done one, and haven't seen many out there. I know why, now. Haha. 

I fought with this one for a while. Turned it, looked awesome, put some CA on it... next day it had some cracks. Kept this up for about a week. After a week of no cracking, I put several more coats on. Then, when I went to glue it up, I found that the cracking had caused the pot to warp a bit, and the glass wouldn't fit. Figured out a way to chuck it back up (the method for this design doesn't allow chucking it back up from the back side after the back is turned down) and got it trued up to the glass. Not real happy that there's a slight variance in the thickness of the top around the glass, but nothing I could do about it at that point. I also put down a pretty crappy looking glue job, and left lots of q tip residue in the holes. Sorry... aint taking more pics haha

Probably the best sounding wood I've turned. I had some not so great experiences with some harder woods in the past, so I was a bit nervous about this one. If I could do a soundfile as good as Mike (@myingling ) I'd put one up. 

Was nice to get back in the shop this weekend... been really busy trying to get some stuff done around the house to get it ready to put on the market, but since it's Fathers Day weekend, I wanted to do some stuff for myself (and try to get caught up on some orders and trades)> 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/EC362389-6E80-4CC0-A349-CA3EB402298D_zpsqgx5btn8.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/D2C5EADF-D2C4-4BA8-B015-E2327A91854E_zps8whmyd0d.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow! I think it looks fantastic! That's very eye catching call!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 21, 2015)

It is a pretty wood and makes a nice looking call. I just turned some for trumpet mouthpieces and found out it isn't very good for that. Only about 50% of them survived turning so far and none sound good but they are pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 21, 2015)

I've learned to give it a good soaking of ca as I'm turning it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 21, 2015)

Great looking caller ,,, if it sounds as good as it looks iam sure William will like it ,,, sound files are easy just do them outside at least 30 40 yrds or more (not in a house ) gives true sound of call like a turkey will hear it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

That's a looker !!! Nice work Jonathan and good save !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I've learned to give it a good soaking of ca as I'm turning it.


That's kind of what I did, I guess. I turned the inside, coated with thin, then medium, then turned, sanded, and finished the outside. I don't know that if have really been able to put much more ca on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2015)

WOW Jonathan, that is outstanding. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful. 

What do you get when you cross a snake and a turkey? I have no idea but when you cross a parrot with a centipede you get a walkie-talkie.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 22, 2015)

Jr wiz gonna ask about this one now I don't have to. Lol. That's a sweet call man. Did ya ever find a striker match for the narrates. Cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> cross a parrot with a centipede you get a walkie-talkie.


so… stupid, but hilarious. Couldn't help but laugh out loud




woodintyuuu said:


> Did ya ever find a striker match for the narrates.


I think so… Been struggling with finished the last couple weeks because of the heat and humidity. And the massive amounts of sweat that's been dripping off me on to them haha. I think I have one finally figured out though. SHould know today or tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2015)

Thats a damn good looking call Jonathan. Well worth the fight it gave you. I could easily see those becoming one of your top sellers if you made more.


----------

